# Absichern von DC/DC Wandlern



## Tzowbiie (5 November 2021)

Hallo liebe Forum-Mitglieder,
Ich baue gerade einen Schaltschrank, für ein Batteriebetriebenes Fahrzeug (AGV) auf. Für eine konstante Spannungsversorgung ist ein 24 V DC /DC Wandler (10A) verbaut. Von der Batterie kommend ist vor dem Wandler ein Sicherungsautomat B10 verbaut.
Wenn das Fahrzeug an ist, und kurzzeitig aus und wieder ein geschaltet wird(Restart) , löst die Sicherung aus.
Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann das Auslösen der Sicherung verhindern?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2021)

Tzowbiie schrieb:


> Von der Batterie kommend ist vor dem Wandler ein Sicherungsautomat B10 verbaut.


Geht aus dem Datenblatt des Wandlers hervor, wie hoch der Strom beim Einschalten ist bzw. werden kann?


----------



## Elektriko (5 November 2021)

Etwas einfach und schnell, mit einer C10 probieren


----------



## Tzowbiie (6 November 2021)

Nein, habe nichts zum Einschaltstrom gefunden. Es handelt sich um einen 
Weidmüller PRO DCDC 240W 24V 10A DC/DC-Wandler 24 V/DC 10 A​


----------



## Elektriko (6 November 2021)

Einschaltstrombegrenzung, ja

Empfohlene Vorsicherung 25 A, Char.B
Leitungsschutzschalter, 25 A, Char.C

Seite 2 vom PDF



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://asset.conrad.com/media10/add/160267/c1/-/de/001951746DS01/list-technickych-udaju-1951746-weidmueller-pro-dcdc-240w-24v-10a-dcdc-menic-napeti-do-auta-24-vdc-10-a-240-w-vystup-1-x.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjHruzL34T0AhWziP0HHVQhC98QFnoECA0QAQ&usg=AOvVaw3HsTiimNy1pBir2mb5-_mS


----------



## Tzowbiie (7 November 2021)

Super, vielen Dank. Das habe ich bisher überlesen.
Ich verstehe allerdings noch nicht, warum ich das Fahrzeug anschalten kann, wenn es länger (2,3 Minuten) aus war. Wenn ich es kurzzeitig ausschalte und sofort wieder anschalte, die Sicherung auslöst. Variiert dadurch der Einschaltstrom?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 November 2021)

Tzowbiie schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank. Das habe ich bisher überlesen.
> Ich verstehe allerdings noch nicht, warum ich das Fahrzeug anschalten kann, wenn es länger (2,3 Minuten) aus war. Wenn ich es kurzzeitig ausschalte und sofort wieder anschalte, die Sicherung auslöst. Variiert dadurch der Einschaltstrom?


Um die Frage zu beantworten musst du aufdecken was es für ein Fahrzeug ist. Was is da verbaut. Wie ist es verbaut


----------



## Gleichstromer (7 November 2021)

Beim kurzzeitigen Aus-Ein (einige Sekunden schätzungsweise) arbeitet die Wandler-Elektronik aufgrund interner Kondensatoren noch, der Ein-Strom ist die Summe aus Laststrom und dem Kondensatoren-Ladestrom.

Beim Ein nach langem Aus fährt der Wandler hoch, die Ausgangsspannung wird erst freigegeben, nachdem die internen Elkos geladen sind.


----------



## Tzowbiie (7 November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die einleuchtende Erklärung  Werde am Montag die Sicherung tauschen und berichten.


----------



## ducati (7 November 2021)

Tzowbiie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die einleuchtende Erklärung  Werde am Montag die Sicherung tauschen und berichten.


Und hoffentlich auch die Leitungsquerschnitte entsprechend anpassen...


----------



## Gleichstromer (7 November 2021)

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Sicherungsautomaten, speziell die magnetischen Auslöser, können bei DC ein anderes Auslöseverhalten als bei AC haben. Auch ist die zulässige DC-Spannung meist deutlich niedriger als bei AC, da es bei DC keinen Nulldurchgang gibt und im Abschaltmoment der Lichtbogen länger erhalten bleibt. 24VDC sind aber noch unkritisch.

Kleine Auswahlhilfe:


			https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/attachments/109771468/Leitungsschutzschalter--Auswahlhilfe--Brochure-2017-03-24-DE_201909091522426342.pdf?download=true


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Sicherungsautomaten, speziell die magnetischen Auslöser, können bei DC ein anderes Auslöseverhalten als bei AC haben. Auch ist die zulässige DC-Spannung meist deutlich niedriger als bei AC, da es bei DC keinen Nulldurchgang gibt und im Abschaltmoment der Lichtbogen länger erhalten bleibt. 24VDC sind aber noch unkritisch.
> 
> Kleine Auswahlhilfe:
> 
> ...



Teils ist der benötigte Strom zum Auslösen innerhalb der zulässigen Zeit bei DC auch höher bzw. anders rum ist das DC-Verhalten einer von 
Geräteschutzschaltern träger. 




Meinte SIEMENS neulich, um dann noch gleich die passende Sicherungselektronik glänzen zu lassen





Zu Lieferzeiten hat der Referent geschwiegen  🙈


----------



## Oberchefe (8 November 2021)

eventuell auch so etwas:





						Elektronische Sicherungsautomaten & elektronische Schutzschalter | E-T-A
					

Sicherungsautomaten /elektronische Schutzschalter bieten sicheren Überstromschutz und selektive Absicherung der Anlagekomponenten bei Kurzschluss und Überlast.




					www.e-t-a.de


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> eventuell auch so etwas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat das für 24V DC einkanalig 3-6A eine Hausnummer €?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 November 2021)

> hat das für 24V DC einkanalig 3-6A eine Hausnummer €?



Kann ich leider nicht sagen, für die Hardware ist unser Kunde selber zuständig. Aber ein Beispiel von Herrn Google:








						ESS31-TC-001-DC24V-3A ETA Elektronischer Schutzschalter
					

Elektronischer Schutzschalter mit StrombegrenzungManueller Ein-/Aus-Schalter (Druck-Druck-Betätigung) Betriebsspannung DC 24 V Nennstrom 3A




					www.shop-traub.de


----------



## s_kraut (9 November 2021)

Schaut rein optisch und vom Bauraum her schon brauchbar aus!


----------

